# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Cosmote -> Vodafone φορητότητα;

## TheTiesThatBind

Λοιποοοον, αφού η Κοσμοτε δε μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα και η Βονταφον που έχει και το έργο μου δίνει και με το συμβόλαιο να λήγει σκέφτομαι να πάω στην Βοντα.

Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία όμως άκουσα κάτι που δε μου άρεσε είναι η αλήθεια και μου προκάλεσε δυσφορία θα έλεγα.

Αυτό που μου είπαν είναι ότι έχω 14 ημέρες για να υπαναχωρήσω από τη μέρα που θα υπογράψω το συμβόλαιο, ως εδώ όλα οκ. Όμως μου είπαν ότι το αίτημα φορητότητας θα γίνει αφού περάσουν οι 14 μέρες από την υπογραφή. Συνεπως αφού λήξει το δικαίωμα μου να υπαναχωρήσω. 

Μόνο εμένα δε μου κολλάει κάτι σε όλο αυτό; 

Καθε βοήθεια και πρόταση καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## paanos

Σωστα είναι ο νέος νόμος (κανα 2 χρόνια έχει που ισχύει). Είτε περιμένεις 14 μέρες (μέσα στις οποιες μπορεις να ακυρώσεις το αίτημα, ο νέος πάροχος δεν ενημερώνεται ακόμα) και μετά ξεκινάει το αίτημα χωρίς δικαίωμα διακοπής, είτε ξεκινάει άμεσα και μπορείς να κανεις διακοπή πριν ενημερωθεί ο πάροχος (συνήθως 1-2 μέρες). 
Αυτο έγινε για να μην κάνουν παζάρια οι πελάτες μεταξύ παροχων...

----------


## BillyVan

Μας προστατεύουν ρε παιδιά....πω πω γκρίνια. :Laughing:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Το λες και λίγο εκβιαστικό αυτό. Άρα ο μόνος τρόπος αντιπροσφοράς είναι το παράθυρο που εχω 2 μερες πριν την ενεργοποίηση για να ακυρώσω φορητότητα; Γιατί τότε θα ενημερωθεί και ο πάροχος οτι φεύγω έτσι; Άρα το πιο καλό ποιο ειναι άμεση ή 14ημερη; Θα με ενδιέφερε και η αντιπρόταση του ΟΤΕ βέβαια αν και δε μου δινει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL. Για αυτό σαν πρώτη απόφαση τους είπα αφήστε το 14 μέρες για να δω μήπως και δώσουν μιας και τελειώνει και το Q3 (εκτος και αν κανω λαθος) που ήταν η ενεργοποίηση της καμπίνας. Η καμπινα ουτως ή αλλως δουλευει.

----------


## theopan

> Άρα το πιο καλό ποιο ειναι άμεση ή 14ημερη;


Άμεση. Το 14ήμερο δεν έχει κανένα νόημα εκτός των περιπτώσεων που ...δεν είναι σίγουρος για το τι θέλει κάποιος. Είναι "άπρακτος" χρόνος.

----------

